# Getting taller during pregnancy?



## funkychunkymunky (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm out of the age range of height growth and yet I found myself growing about three inches during my pregnancy. Has this happened to anyone? My height never went back to normal.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Nope, my butt got bigger though









Seriously though that is really interesting. I've never heard of that!


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

I have friends whose feet grew length-wise during pregnancy and never returned to their normal size.


----------



## funkychunkymunky (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njbeachgirl* 
Nope, my butt got bigger though









Seriously though that is really interesting. I've never heard of that!

LOL! That happened too. I never heard of it either so I was wondering if I was a freak or not! My torso didn't even grow, which figures since that's where I would have loved the extra inches in length.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
I have friends whose feet grew length-wise during pregnancy and never returned to their normal size.

My foot grew too but I didn't think my height would!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

oh man I wish I would grow taller. I think I've shrunk







: and when you're only 5'0" to begin with that's not a good thing









I've heard of the feet growing, my sister's grow a whole size, mine shrunk









Why things like my thighs, waist, butt etc can't shrink is beyond me


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have always been 5'2", and I'm way after the age range for height growth. (I'll be 41 in a few months.)

This past spring I had to measure myself for a costume and I was, very surprisingly: *5'3"!* Now, that's only one inch compared to your three inches, but it is possible that it was from the pregnancy... I honestly don't know what else it could be. Other than maybe Yoga, but I've been doing yoga since '93 and it had never caused any height increse before. And I've been very neglectful of my yoga practice these past few years.

Hmmmm......

I should mention that my feet remained their normal size through out the prenancy and although my butt and chest got bigger they've mostly gone back to Pre pregnancy size.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I asked Dh a couple nights ago if _he_ had gotten shorter-- I swear, I'm looking at a different part of his face now.








Now I want to see how tall I am!


----------



## funkychunkymunky (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
I asked Dh a couple nights ago if _he_ had gotten shorter-- I swear, I'm looking at a different part of his face now.








Now I want to see how tall I am!

Check! I bet you got taller.


----------



## christy005 (Mar 5, 2007)

nope. not here. I WISH though. I'm only 4'11!!! lol.


----------

